# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Next Club meeting is Local Bands Night on 16 January 2018 in Mackays Hotel, Wick at 7:30pm. All the bands are comprised of local musicians. It is always a great night. Admission members £3, non-members £4, membership £4. PM or call 01955621281 for further info.

----------

